# Any info for mud flaps with RS package?



## newmanb138 (Dec 10, 2012)

I just bought a new leftover 2012 Cruze LT1 RS and I want to put some mud flaps on it to protect from chipping but soon realized the GM molded ones will not work. Has anyone found any that work and don't look terrible? thanks for any help!!


----------



## newmanb138 (Dec 10, 2012)

*Info on mud flaps for RS package?*

I just bought a new leftover 2012 Cruze LT1 RS and I want to put some mud flaps on it to protect from chipping but soon realized the GM molded ones will not work. Has anyone found any that work and don't look terrible? thanks for any help!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

We were working on some rally style mud flaps, but there were some issues trying to find a way to mount them without scratching off all the paint on the fender over time. So far, the only available mud flaps are for the non-RS Cruzes.

I'd love to design a set, but I simply don't have the time.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

XtremeRevolution(Super Moderator), has been designing mud flaps for us RS owners.

Search his thread to get details, and/or maybe he will chime in here with some details.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 9534


Purchased these from my Mills Fleet Farm store for five bucks per wheel, fit perfectly. Same one for the front and rear. Recall the Cruze was not listed at the rear for applications, but my 04 Cavalier was listed. Same ones I put on my 04 Cavalier, but on the Cruze, had to trim off a bit at the rears, because the mounting surface is not flat.

Also purchased a pack of Dorman snap in plastic rivets, screws came in the package with the shield, but you cannot expect a screw to hold in those super thin fender liners.

What I don't recall is the manufacturers name, would have to go back to Fleet to get that.

Here is an out of focus photo of the rears, something about holding the shutter down half way before fully depressing it. Still need a lot of retraining for using a 35 mm SLR for years, hand does that automatically, but no focus rings on these new cameras.

View attachment 9535


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Those look decent ... but it does not appear that you have the RS package NickD. 

Newmanb138 ... is there any chance of somehow "trimming" a factory set of mud flaps to fit? Just a suggestion ... I don't have the RS package either, so factory ones fit. Hope you find something and can post here for others to take advantage of.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Seems like they should fit, that rubber that sits on the side panels if very flexible and conforms to the body shape. When in installing mine, used plenty of inward force before drilling the holes. But at times, wish I had three hands.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i have installed rally armour mud flaps on my cruze and they work great. you can see them in my build thread, and starchy has them on as well and he has pics in his garage.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Same thread in two different forum sections. Merged into General Discussion.


----------



## newmanb138 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey Rusty, what were the rally flaps for? or were they the universal ones? also, were those on the front as well?


----------



## yellof4 (Jul 9, 2013)

NickD said:


> View attachment 9534
> 
> 
> Purchased these from my Mills Fleet Farm store for five bucks per wheel, fit perfectly. Same one for the front and rear. Recall the Cruze was not listed at the rear for applications, but my 04 Cavalier was listed. Same ones I put on my 04 Cavalier, but on the Cruze, had to trim off a bit at the rears, because the mounting surface is not flat.
> ...


Hi NickD,

Just PMed you to see how these flaps are working for you!


----------

